# Videos of All Masks



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

In an effort to get one step closer to making online shopping as close to shopping in person, at Halloween Asylum we've decided to video tape all of our masks rotating a full 360 degrees so you can see them from every angle - front, back and sides. Ryan from Spider Hill Prop Works (aka Diabolik) designed a very cool turntable for us that works perfectly! Although we have video taped about 75 of our masks, we've only uploaded one so far to get a look at the fully finished product. We will have about half of them online next week... the rest will have to wait until our big mask shipment comes in later this month.

I'd love to hear your opinions! We think this will make mask shopping better than ever... what do you think?

Here's a link to the complete page of Clowning Around on our site. Here's also the video itself:

YouTube- HalloweenAsylum.com Clowning Around Mask


----------

